# Long & Mcquade - Kanata opens...



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got the email:

"OPEN FOR BUSINESS!

Check out our gorgeous new store and lesson centre in Kanata, Ontario - doors open for the first time on Saturday, May 24th......"

This should save me some gas while encouraging my G.A.S.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm going to check it out. LOL Now where is it?


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm already in debt because of the Ottawa store.... this is only going to make things worse. I MUST avoid these places for at least the rest of the year.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

JCM50 said:


> I'm already in debt because of the Ottawa store.... this is only going to make things worse. I MUST avoid these places for at least the rest of the year.


That's one hell of a long time to have gas and they don't have Pepto-Bismol for your type.


:sFun_dancing: :Smiley-fart:


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I went just to look. They are expecting quite a bit more stock and are just a little unorganized, there was still some stocking going on. 
A personal observation: all the Gretch guitars were from the Electromatic line, nothing from the pro line. 

I was in the acoustic room and had to point out there was no place to sit if you wanted to try something. They fairly quickly brought in a bench. 

They will have a grand opening (no special sales today) but later in the summer.

I strummed one of the 2 mandolins - both were "A" types - but they had like 5 banjos 
I thought there was a good number of electric guitars and basses (despite the missing Pro-Line Gretches) and there will be more coming so I expect to spend both time and money there.

The band area seemed smallish but that will likely be added to when the new school year starts up. I was short on time so I didn't look closely at the drum or sound reinforcement areas, at a glance they both seemed under-stocked but not really sure.

Overall it seemed like they pushed the opening just so people would know they are there. I am glad they did. It will definitely cut out most of my visits to the St Laurent store, not sure if it will affect my trips to Class Axe in Kemptville - probably not.
Thankfully I had little time today so no time for purchasing.


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe there are plans for the greater Barrie Ontario markets too


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mr Boggie said:


> Maybe there are plans for the greater Barrie Ontario markets too


That would make sense.


----------

